

Google Cloud Logging - prohor
http://googlecloudplatform.blogspot.com/2015/03/leverage-the-power-of-log-data-to-drive-operational-and-business-decisions-through-Google-Cloud-Logging.html

======
znq
Not exactly the same, but if anyone is interested we just launched Bugfender a
few days ago, a platform for remote logging/remote debugging on mobile devices
(and later also desktop and JS web applications). It's still in a very early
stage and so far we only have an iOS SDK available, but any kind of feedback
is appreciated.

The beta is now open to the public you can simply create an account here:
[http://bugfender.com/](http://bugfender.com/)

~~~
TheAceOfHearts
Two suggestions:

* Optimize the images in your homepage, they load extremely slow

* Add caching! I clicked on FAQ and it took around 2 seconds to load

Otherwise, I like your homepage.

~~~
znq
Thanks. Appreciate the feedback. Already implemented :-)

